# Has anyone ever tried the Tyco Layout Expander System?



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember seeing that during their brown box era, Tyco offered their Track Layout Expander for anyone who purchased a train set with just a circle or a 45x36" oval of track to wire it for two-train operation. But then there is the instruction manual describing their "railroad empire" that can be constructed via the Layout Expander System...








I wonder if anyone here has ever tried to construct that track plan of sorts? If you don't want to use Tyco track, Atlas Code-100 snap-track would also do the trick nicely.
The manual describes how to do it in stages, first assembling it as the track plan the Track Layout Expander makes out of an ordinary track circle, and then adding more track and accessories as you go on.

I was planning on doing this on my layout, but I discovered at the time that Atlas True-Track can't really handle what Tyco had in mind. HOWEVER, the Layout Expander System manual showed a few "Other Suggested Track Layouts," and there was one track plan I figured I could do on my layout with a bit of modification...








That resulted in a combination of the two:








Complete with Tyco blocking switch set, but done with terminal rail joiners instead of terminal track sections.

Tyco did also offer a Decorated Layout Mat designed for use with the layout expander system. It was basically a 4x8" grass mat with the roadbed, dirt streets and a lake printed on it. It was only available for a brief period of time though; as I only saw it mentioned in the 1975 Layout Expander System manual; it isn't mentioned anywhere in the 1977 manual (I guess most people preferred to do the landscaping themselves and didn't bother getting the layout mat. I know I would've preferred to do my own landscaping!)


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did have the expander set with my Chattanooga Set. That train board is now long gone...I still have the 2-8-0 locomotive and all the cars though. I am looking to repower the tender motor.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

In your combined version, the siding shows you using power-loc track. Am I correct? I don't have anything against it, i just wanted to be sure it that it was what I thought it was.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> In your combined version, the siding shows you using power-loc track. Am I correct? I don't have anything against it, i just wanted to be sure it that it was what I thought it was.


Yes, the siding with the switchman/signal man uses Power-Loc track at that part. I thought I shouldn't let ALL my old Power-Loc track go to waste. (I also use my Power-Loc dual crossing gate that came with my Freight Runner train set.) Ah, the magic of Life-Like's Power-Loc adapter track sections!


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, now I am wondering what a logical replacement for that curved Tyco switch would be? I am sure Peco may have a Code-100 turnout like that...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I may buy the one this show dealer has now! That sure looks sweet.


----------

